# Reflex (HUD) sights



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone tried a [heads-up-display  ]reflex sight on their Beretta? [any pistol?]

Pros....Cons?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Is this something too new? I've see Leupold and Burris sights.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen pics on another forum. A vendor makes a small rail that replaces the rear sight. It has a built in rear sight, and then you can mount a small reflex sight. Not that common of a thing on a 92, from what I have seen


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Trijicon dual-illuminated RMR on a Glock 17, mounted using a dovetail mount that replaces the rear sight. It works well, no problems at all, very fast and accurate after a bit of practice.

On the Glock, the dovetail mount and RMR sight are very close to the same width as the slide, so nothing is sticking out of either side. On a Beretta, with the narrower, gently rounded top of the slide, most rear sight dovetail mounts are going to hang out on both sides of the slide quite a bit. It will probably function just fine, but the appearance might be a bit jarring or out-of-balance.

In addition, to provide clearance for the Beretta's firing pin safety block (that rectangular steel part that rises up out of the top of the slide when you pull the trigger), either the mounting surface will have to be raised significantly above the top of the slide, or there will have to be a relief hole cut into the mount to give the firing pin block room to move. That alone might be why you don't see this type of mount used on Beretta 92-style pistols very often.

My Glock with RMR:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A couple of links to Beretta 92 models with this style of optic mount (apparently, these mounts have been around for at least 5 years for this model):

Video clip on YouTube:




(scroll down to post #25)

Photo:
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz154/Lobo_79/Beretta/92FS_6.jpg


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks DJ for the links


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Trijicon RMR on my Glock 32 and a Nighthawk Shadowhawk. For older eyes they really make a difference. It takes some getting used to, but in the long run they make life a lot simpler. My RMR's needed the slide to be milled on both guns, the Shadowhawk comes that way and the Glock is no big deal, I had ATEi do the work which is top notch.


----------

